# Cutaneous Horn Formation



## FurbyFace (May 13, 2013)

So after a "fun filled" trip to they yesterday, we learned that Numly has a cutaneous pen formation (horny paws) on the pad of her foot. I know that the majority of the time it's nothing and since she's an indoor cat that tested negative leukemia 3 years ago, the vet say that can be ruled out. I know a few other viruses and cancers can cause this, even though it's more likely just a growth with no underlying cause. I'm just wondering if anyone else has had this issue with their furry friends.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

You might find the following link on horned paws interesting:

Horned Paws


----------



## erinyaap (Aug 19, 2014)

One of my kitties has that. I think it is just his front paws but I'm not home to check. I didn't think much of it but thought it was curious. He is indoor, vaccinated and tested negative for everything. I don't think they've grown at all since we got them almost 2 months ago.


----------



## FurbyFace (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info, that website was really informative. The pictures are exactly what her paws look like. 
And it's good to know that someone else has dealt with this and that it hasn't caused problems.


----------



## erinyaap (Aug 19, 2014)

I just checked, Jack has 1 on one paw and 2 on another paw. Two of them are pretty tiny. They don't seem to bother him.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Torri has these, worst on her front paws but shes got them on almost every toe.

Hers grow about half the speed of her nails and i need to trim them or they will grow to meet the tip of her claws. It only bugs her if i leave trimming them for too long - then they get sore and catch on everything.

IME you dont need to be too concerned, its no big deal


----------



## FurbyFace (May 13, 2013)

You all definitely eased my worries. I'm a little bit (by little bit I mean a lot) of a hypochondriac so of course my mind jumped right to the worst. Looks like I'll just have an extra "claw" to clip.


----------

